# Apple pork roast (crock pot style)



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 lbs boneless pork
1 table spoon oil
1 carrot chopped or chunked
2 stalks celery chopped
3 tablespoons quick cooking tapioca
1/4 cup white wine (any kind will do)
1 teaspoon beef bouillon granuels
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
6 oz frozen apple juice concentrate thawed but not deluted

Trim any fat from pork and cut in half if necessary to fit into crock pot. Place carrots and cellery into a pammed crock pot. (may i suggest a flavored Pam). Sprinkle tapioca over and add apple juice concentrate combined with all the other ingredients. Cook on low for 10-12 hrs or on high 5-6hrs. (I suggest the longer lower setting as meat will be more tender).


----------

